# Expect Suns to match any offer for Robin Lopez



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Suns already have a center — Marcin Gortat will get the bulk of the minutes at the five next year.
> 
> But that doesn’t mean they are letting Robin Lopez walk.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2012/05/02/expect-suns-to-match-any-offer-for-robin-lopez/


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol anyone can tell this is a smokescreen.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If any team meets the qualifying offer, Lopez is gone.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

lol Babby is also the person who said that whether Hill comes back or not is a matter of 'whether he plays again because of knee injury rather than leaving via Free Agency'. Or something to that effect.. I got it off of Paul Coro's twitter.


Came off as a a cranky bitch to me.. like he is saying Grant is damaged goods.. careers over, no one else wants him. I hate everyone in that front office.

Plus, I can just imagine Babby speaking in his STUPID voice that sounds like a used car salesman sleezeball.


----------

